# Kein Zugriff per Netzwerk



## Felix Kunsmann (2. Dezember 2006)

Hallo!

Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Ich kann auf die freigegebenen Dateien auf dem PC meines Vaters zugrefen. Wenn mein Vater allerdings auf meinen PC zugreifen will, kommt eine Passwortabfrage, obwohl ich kein Passwort gesetzt habe. Rechte für den Zugriff habe ich mit Tweak UI auf "Vollzugriff für alle" gesetzt.
OS ist bei mir XP Pro, bei ihm XP Home. Mein PC ist frisch installiert.

Hat jemand eine Idee, woran das leigen könnte?

 An den Dateifreigaben liegt mir ja nix, aber an meinem PC ist der Drucker angeschlossen


----------



## Dirk Abe (2. Dezember 2006)

Kunsi hat gesagt.:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ich habe folgendes Problem:
> Ich kann auf die freigegebenen Dateien auf dem PC meines Vaters zugrefen. Wenn mein Vater allerdings auf meinen PC zugreifen will, kommt eine Passwortabfrage, obwohl ich kein Passwort gesetzt habe. Rechte für den Zugriff habe ich mit Tweak UI auf "Vollzugriff für alle" gesetzt.
> ...



Hallo,

Du brauchst auf deinem PC ihmo den selben User + Passwort wie dein Vater auf seinem PC. Der User muss dann bei dir entsprechende Zugriffsrechte auf die Dateien haben.

Grüße


----------



## Felix Kunsmann (2. Dezember 2006)

Kunsi hat gesagt.:


> Rechte für den Zugriff habe ich mit Tweak UI auf "Vollzugriff für alle" gesetzt.



du hast es selbst zitiert. Jeder darf auf Alles zugreifen...


----------



## Dirk Abe (3. Dezember 2006)

Kunsi hat gesagt.:


> du hast es selbst zitiert. Jeder darf auf Alles zugreifen...



Und du hast nicht richtig gelesen.
 "Jeder" bezieht sich nur auf lokal authentifizierte Nutzer.
Dein Vater authentifiziert sich aber nicht mit einem lokalem Account.
Richte ihm einen lokalen Account auf deiner Maschine ein, der identisch ist mit seinem Account. Dann dürfte es klappen.

Grüße

Dirk


----------

